# UK job offer in Italy



## tortoise (Aug 22, 2009)

I am British but have been living in Italy 10+ years, have residency and a job with a lifelong contract. Sounds great, but my work life balance it terrible and I need to change it as I spend hardly any time at home and most of it working or travelling to work, far more than I did in UK. I have been offered a job in my UK family business, which I could do from home in Italy, and would be an answer to my situation. 
Does any one know if this is possible?
How would I pay tax if my contract and earnings were from UK?
What about my state pension payments? I'm in my early 50's so my future is a concern
Would it be better to be self employed and if so how much tax etc would I need to pay ?


Any help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

